# Feedback Please



## LarryCook (Aug 1, 2005)

We've moved to a new area and are visiting churches. The PCA church closest to our home has the following on their website:



> What should I expect when I visit?
> 
> At ----------, we feel that it´s our responsibility to "œclear the way" for you to come to church. We want you to be able to experience the great music and worship, the encouraging messages, the friendly people and enjoyable atmosphere that are a part of ----------.
> 
> ...



There are many phrases and buzzwords that concern me, but I am really not able to intelligently sort through them and determine their theological significance. Do you see red flags here? Caution lights? Or do I need more information that can only be obtained by visiting? 

Thanks for your help,
Larry


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep! It's beginning. Return of the body snatchers. Please return our pastor!!!


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> We've moved to a new area and are visiting churches. The PCA church closest to our home has the following on their website:
> 
> 
> ...



Concerns? I guess it depends on what they'd think of you showing up in a blouse and skirt, Larry. 

Seriously though, this seems to me quite typical of the evanjellyfish branch of the PCA (which may be more like the trunk than a branch). They've got all the right "catch-phrases" there, don't they? Felt needs and all that... A PCA church that has such man-centered advertising on its web page probably isn't worth your time. 

The first paragraph really gets me - and belies, I think, the real focus, which is making the attender of worship feel good, rather than honoring God and giving first place to His praise, founding everything that is done on righteous submission to His word. They want to "clear the way" or
"remove any impediment" to anyone coming to worship. "At ABC church, we invite the world into worship, and do everything we can to make the wordling feel comfortable, and not be put off by too much god-talk (except that god-talk that makes for warm fuzzies in the tummy)"

On a more serious note, do you have other options?
Todd


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 1, 2005)

Scott, thanks for slugging my straight line out of the park...humor this early in the morning tends to awaken one.

Todd, thanks. Yes, very good options are available and the best one being a 30 minute drive which now all of the sudden seems a bit closer. 

Larry


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 1, 2005)

Larry,
I think Todd summed it up very nicely.

Phrases such as:
"experience the great music",
"enjoyable atmosphere",
"you'll be able to 'use' the messages all week long: at work, at home, blah, blah, blah...."

You can be assured that the preaching is going to be far removed from Christ and His cross. You'll probably get the "integrity" messages, the "live with less stress" messages, "positive attitude", etc....

Boy do I feel sorry for people who have to attend a church like that. What a shame!

Oh yeah, not to mention "upbeat contemporary choruses." Why would someone looking for a place to tend to their soul need to know what pace of "beat" the songs are played to???

Gimme a break!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 1, 2005)

The above as opposed to what is found on this other church's website:

"There are two ideas to keep in mind as we think about worship. The first is that worship is a meeting between God and his people. Worship is a recapitulation of the Exodus. God gathers his people out of the world and to the heavenly Sinai (Hebrews 12:22). He then comes to dwell in their midst in all his splendor and glory. The second idea is summarized in the word dialogue. Worship is not a performance at which God is a distant observer. God is present and is an active participant. The rhythm of worship is the rhythm of a dialogue in which God speaks and his people respond. These two ideas create a sense of expectation for our worship and give shape to the entire experience."


Quite a contrast!


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Christopher. I don't know why I needed the vallidation of my gut instinct, but I'm glad I asked!

Larry


----------

